# A little advice



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there, I've registered here for advice more so than anything else.

I'm British, living in England, but have an American girlfriend.

We met online in 2007 and have been together since May of that year, and it's getting to a point now where it's gone on way too long. 

We were open to either her moving to the UK or me moving to California, but as things have developed it looks increasingly like we'd have a much better standard of living in Cali.

She's studying to be a maths teacher, she's got a few years to go yet but she's doing really well. I'm degree educated in accounts with two years experience.

Now I know we could just get married and then doors would open, and I know of people that have taken that route but I really would prefer to find another option. As much as I am crazy about the girl I don't feel you can make that sort of decision based on a relationship where you are only 'together' three weeks at a time. So what I want to do is find work, get over there, see how it goes and then look at marriage afterwards.

This is of course where the problems begin. I've hunted high and low online for international recruitment, and have really come up with nothing. My present employer have started expanding into the US but it's a very small presence so far and I don't see them opening an office for some time as theres big tax implications.

So my question really is:
Are there resources for someone looking for work in the US?
Or are there any other options I've not considered?

I know we could get married, but as both my brothers are now either divorced or seperated I'd rather be sure ya know. 

Many thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Read through employer sponsored visa on uscis.gov or in the stickies here and you should be able to answer your question. It is unlikely that you will make the move through a US employer or an internal transfer with just two years under your belt.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

twostep said:


> Read through employer sponsored visa on uscis.gov or in the stickies here and you should be able to answer your question. It is unlikely that you will make the move through a US employer or an internal transfer with just two years under your belt.


Bit of a pain really, doesn't seem to be much in the way of prospects out there right now. However I'm being trained in new stuff at work now so that's only going to help and the experience is racking up. 

We've set ourselves a kinda deadline of the end of next year, where by if it's still not happening we might look at the marriage option. I should also have a fair bit of money saved up by then to get myself moved out there.

I did read last year they were talking about making changes to the system, has anything happened with this? Something Obama said about making it easier for skilled foreign workers to get in legally.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You don't say what you do. Or what your qualifications are.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

I've got a Ba in Accountancy and work in Accounts, I've been in the job since May 2007, it's quite a broad role as it's a small company in terms of hows it run. I've got a number of exemption from the professional exams, but I'm not fully qualified or anything.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

BritishGav said:


> I've got a Ba in Accountancy and work in Accounts, I've been in the job since May 2007, it's quite a broad role as it's a small company in terms of hows it run. I've got a number of exemption from the professional exams, but I'm not fully qualified or anything.


So join one of the big boys and look for a transfer. At the bottom of the rung, I 'don't see it happening in your time scale. But it's a feasible plan over a decade or so.

Or simpler still, just marry the girl.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

You are probably going to really struggle getting in and she needs a masters to get into the UK.

Marry the girl


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

We have a new plan, which will get me over there in just over two years.
She can transfer to state in the fall at which point she can start to sub, two years down the line, 18 months if she shifts her ass, she'll have her Ba and can then start working while studying for her teaching credentials. At which point she'll be earning enough to rent an appartment and pay the bills. So I'll move over, we can get married and once I can get a job we'll be sorted. And I'll bring enough cash for a healthy deposit on a nice place, and the american dream commences from there.

In those two years I now have to save my ass off, and progress my job as far as possible to enhance my employment prospects.

It seems like the most sensible option, well as sensible as just moving 6000 miles around the world to be with a girl you met on myspace can be I suppose.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

BritishGav said:


> We have a new plan, which will get me over there in just over two years.
> She can transfer to state in the fall at which point she can start to sub, two years down the line, 18 months if she shifts her ass, she'll have her Ba and can then start working while studying for her teaching credentials. At which point she'll be earning enough to rent an appartment and pay the bills. So I'll move over, we can get married and once I can get a job we'll be sorted. And I'll bring enough cash for a healthy deposit on a nice place, and the american dream commences from there.
> 
> In those two years I now have to save my ass off, and progress my job as far as possible to enhance my employment prospects.
> ...


Start thinking about the visa application around a year before you plan to be there -- yes, it really does take that long.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Start thinking about the visa application around a year before you plan to be there -- yes, it really does take that long.


I've been told that if you have a visa application in the pipeline it's possible you'll get turned away if you try and visit on the VWP, any idea if thats true?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

BritishGav said:


> I've been told that if you have a visa application in the pipeline it's possible you'll get turned away if you try and visit on the VWP, any idea if thats true?


Yes and no.

The first thing to say is that you can always be turned away on a VWP entry. You have no rights and entry is at the discretion of the CBP officer.

Having a pending visa petition is certainly an indicator of immigrant intent. You have to show that you do not intend to immigrate on that visit. A job and somewhere to live back home are a couple of proofs. Produce them only if asked. Knowledge of the visa process ("But I have to go back for the interview and medical on the 21st") also helps.

Whatever you do don't lie -- that's fatal! But having said that, don't bother volunteering additional information unless asked for.it.


----------

